# 2.5l Ignition coil and spark plug concerns.



## Josetehbomb (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey all, the village idiot is back again with more questions. So I was removing and cleaning various parts under my hood today, things like the engine cover, intake cone and just a general wipe-down under my hood. Obviously no water being used or has ever been used under the hood, I know that's a no-no. Normally I spray some purple power on some shop towels and wipe away along with using an air compressor to clear away loose particles of dirt and so on and so forth. Anyhow, I was looking at my ignition coils and thought to myself that in my entire ownership of the car (40,000 of my own original miles) I have never once looked at my coils and spark plugs seeing as all I've ever read about OEM plugs is that they last for give or take 80,000 to 100,000 miles. Upon removing and inspecting, I found some grade A f**kery right here. It appears to be oil in the cylinder that my spark plug goes in as well as burnt onto my coil itself and on the threads of the spark plug itself. VW... why you do dis to me? What would cause this? Valve cover gasket issues?


----------



## Josetehbomb (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry for the Gorilla monsoon sized pics.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ looks normal.

unless that oil is wet, there's nothing to worry about there.

it appears to be 'cooked' and not fresh.

if it was wet, then you'd need to get a new valve cover gasket on there.


----------



## Josetehbomb (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, just seemed odd to me. Thank you for the info, glad I didn't freak out and go splurge on new coils and spark plugs, I've just never seen that before so I was like uhhhh


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

i recall seeing the same thing while doing my during my 40k service. it was only on one coil pack, one of them on the left cylinder 4 or 5. regardless, it looked dry and didn't rub off easily because it was cooked on there.

i still have the same coil packs, but my plugs get changed every 40k miles; and i'm currently at 180k miles.

if my coil packs make it to 200k miles, i guess i'll changed them all at once, hah hah.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree, looks fairly normal.


----------



## Josetehbomb (Dec 3, 2015)

sorry for the late response, thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

I had the same stuff on my coils, I JUST took my original OEM plugs out at 155k. I didn't have anything like that on the plugs though. I wouldn't worry unless you see decreased performance.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

I was going through some old pics and I came across my coil packs when I removed them. They pretty much look like what you have in your pic. I think this was around 45k miles.


----------

